# In situ ecosystem



## Woody0198 (May 13, 2020)

Has anyone purchased in in situ ecosystem? If so, what has been your experience and in your opinion is it worth the splurge?


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Woody0198 said:


> Has anyone purchased in in situ ecosystem? If so, what has been your experience and in your opinion is it worth the splurge?


I own one, just got it a week or so ago. It is my first vivarium and I am on the fence concerning it. On the one hand it is the only ready made dart frog vivarium you can buy in the USA at the moment. (https://www.neherpetoculture.com/ advertises custom made vivariums but I don't know anything about them or their prices since they are not making them at the moment due to the pandemic) On the other hand there is a lot of plastic in the Insitu's construction. You pay 50 dollars for shipping so if you buy the "plus" model as I did then the real cost of getting the tank to your door is almost 300 dollars. That's a lot of money for a tank that frankly has a bit of flimsy feeling top and bottom. It's also not as big as they advertise on their website. They say its 22.25x17.5 but its actually 21.5x16.75 (they are measuring the plastic base which is wider then the glass portion). 

It does have a lot of ventilation options built in though and you can easily close off ones you don't need... and if you buy the 'plus' version there is a spot to add an unobtrusive fan if you want it. 

So like I said, I am a bit on the fence about it.

But let me put it this way, if I was planning to get a second vivarium in the near future I would build my own. I feel very comfortable with my DIY skills so this would not pose an insurmountable hurdle to me even though I have not built a vivarium before from scratch. If for whatever reason I knew I could never build my own and my choice was an Insitu or modifying an Exo-Terra then I would buy the Insitu happily and not think twice about it.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks for your impressions below. I think they look very sharp, and sport a great design in terms of functionality, but my primary issue is they're smaller than I would like. I understand there are limitations due to shipping and so on.

I also think I may prefer the swinging doors of an Exo-Terra to sliding doors and tracks, but that's not a deal-breaker.

I'll probably try them for smaller species at some point.




minorhero said:


> I own one, just got it a week or so ago. It is my first vivarium and I am on the fence concerning it. On the one hand it is the only ready made dart frog vivarium you can buy in the USA at the moment. (https://www.neherpetoculture.com/ advertises custom made vivariums but I don't know anything about them or their prices since they are not making them at the moment due to the pandemic) On the other hand there is a lot of plastic in the Insitu's construction. You pay 50 dollars for shipping so if you buy the "plus" model as I did then the real cost of getting the tank to your door is almost 300 dollars. That's a lot of money for a tank that frankly has a bit of flimsy feeling top and bottom. It's also not as big as they advertise on their website. They say its 22.25x17.5 but its actually 21.5x16.75 (they are measuring the plastic base which is wider then the glass portion).
> 
> It does have a lot of ventilation options built in though and you can easily close off ones you don't need... and if you buy the 'plus' version there is a spot to add an unobtrusive fan if you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobJersey (Apr 23, 2019)

I own 2 Amazonia models and they are the best retail viv out there.. if you can’t or don’t want to build your own then they are the best option. 

They are pretty fly proof out of the box, drilled for drain, and the slanted base means no need for a false bottom.. just add some gravel, charcoal, or turface and you’re set.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have not purchased from them but I will throw an opinion in any way. The tanks are ugly. I think if you want something practical and you dont want to spend time doing things yourself they are a good solution. You are paying for turn key order and be done solutions. But they sit at the higher end of the price spectrum and I generally think when people spend that much they want good aesthetics as well not a cheap looking massive plastic base. 

These would make a ton of sense and IMHO sales if they cut the price down more or could wholesale them to more distributors across the country to make it more practical to obtain one.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

This is the first time I've seen anyone call out their aesthetics, made me take a long second look at the images. That is a fair bit of black plastic, but as others say I do think they're the best turnkey option.



Exo-Terras require modification (lids) and they're venting is functional but poorly executed, aesthetically. They also top out at 36" x 18" x 36" which is a decent size but yeah, I'd love a 48" long option.

In Situ are smaller than I'd like and expensive. 

That really leaves custom-built tanks as the best option if you want a larger tank that checks all the boxes.



Pubfiction said:


> I have not purchased from them but I will throw an opinion in any way. The tanks are ugly. I think if you want something practical and you dont want to spend time doing things yourself they are a good solution. You are paying for turn key order and be done solutions. But they sit at the higher end of the price spectrum and I generally think when people spend that much they want good aesthetics as well not a cheap looking massive plastic base.
> 
> [...]


----------



## extra (Mar 31, 2008)

I think shipping is the biggest cost. The plastic help keeps the weight down. I do like the concept and the ability to have everything spec'd out for you.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I see a lot of neat options for people who don't want to DIY things, but it's only 17 inches tall. For me, that is a total deal breaker. I guess time will tell if he's ever going to take care of the climbers by offering a taller model. Until then, I'm a hard pass.
I do thumbnails and pumilio. He has nothing to offer me, yet. I need some head room.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Pumilo said:


> I see a lot of neat options for people who don't want to DIY things, but it's only 17 inches tall. For me, that is a total deal breaker. I guess time will tell if he's ever going to take care of the climbers by offering a taller model. Until then, I'm a hard pass.
> I do thumbnails and pumilio. He has nothing to offer me, yet. I need some head room.


They're coming out with a taller model -- how much taller I don't know, but I imagine they'll drop the specs soon.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Pumilo said:


> I see a lot of neat options for people who don't want to DIY things, but it's only 17 inches tall. For me, that is a total deal breaker. I guess time will tell if he's ever going to take care of the climbers by offering a taller model. Until then, I'm a hard pass.
> I do thumbnails and pumilio. He has nothing to offer me, yet. I need some head room.


Huh? The InSitu vivs are 2 feet tall.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JPP said:


> Huh? The InSitu vivs are 2 feet tall.


Checking back, I see that you are right. Oddly enough, while the rest of the US aquarium and terrarium world always list the height last, InSitu lists it second. I can't say as I understand the reason he would change that away from industry standards.


----------



## Caietaro (Jun 16, 2020)

I just got my Amazonia model this week. I haven’t done much with it yet other than unbox it and put it on a stand, but so far I’m happy with the quality, look, and feel. With the composite back panel upgrade it’s surprisingly light weight. 

I’m envious of people who have killer DIY skills and can build a reliably water-tight vivarium, but that just isn’t something I trust my skills enough to attempt. And so the InSitu products are a really great option for someone like me I think.


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

Figured I could weigh in here. I was fortunate enough to win a raffle and had the In Situ Selva delivered to my house with all of the necessary supplies to build it out courtesy of William and Alex at Frogdaddy. I've attached some of the pictures of the build. I have been working on this over the last month, there are no frogs in it yet, so I can't comment on that, but I have to say I really like the look of the tank. The plastic base is a little lighter weight than the exo terra / zoo med tanks, but on a proper stand I really don't think it makes a difference. The lighter weight plastic on the top is a little more concerning simply on how easy it was to flex to remove the sliding glass for construction. The use of the wrong light will absolutely melt this, so one must be careful select a light that doesn't produce too much heat. So far it appears to vent very well, and there are multiple places on the top the venting can be adjusted. As I get frogs moved in, I'll try to post again about the fly containment and how it goes. I'll also be attaching mist king nozzles when it's moved to it's display location, so we'll see how the top does with the vibrations. Overall, this is a really nice looking tank and I'm excited to watch it over the long term. My last thought is that these are very expensive. I probably would not own one if it hadn't been through a raffle.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GakiShiga (Jun 26, 2020)

I am heavily leaning towards In Situ myself. Oddly enough the only problem i see with its design, no one else mentioned. I think there is so little depth for substrate. i prefer 3-4 inches of substrate for rooting plants. Previously I altered existing aquariums to fit my needs. Took them to the glass shop and had them drilled for drains mostly. I have never been good at working with glass. So this time I wanted to either find a decent pre-made or find someone to make one for me (not much luck in this area yet).


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

GakiShiga said:


> I am heavily leaning towards In Situ myself. Oddly enough the only problem i see with its design, no one else mentioned. I think there is so little depth for substrate. i prefer 3-4 inches of substrate for rooting plants. Previously I altered existing aquariums to fit my needs. Took them to the glass shop and had them drilled for drains mostly. I have never been good at working with glass. So this time I wanted to either find a decent pre-made or find someone to make one for me (not much luck in this area yet).


It is very shallow in the front because the front vents are there. You can still get down about 2 inches of substrate plus your plants will be able to root into the trough. Past that point you can bank it as deep as you want. I banked substrate about 8 inches deep in the back left.


----------



## GakiShiga (Jun 26, 2020)

That looks nice. I guess this should not be the biggest problem. Most of the floor will be leaf litter in mine anyway is my guess. Maybe a couple small low light plants to spice the leaves up. I am leaning hard on setting it up for some Ranitomeya (probably imitators). Thanks again for the pic!


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

GakiShiga said:


> That looks nice. I guess this should not be the biggest problem. Most of the floor will be leaf litter in mine anyway is my guess. Maybe a couple small low light plants to spice the leaves up. I am leaning hard on setting it up for some Ranitomeya (probably imitators). Thanks again for the pic!


Your welcome, if you are about to buy for an arboreal frog you might want to wait a little bit. Insitu put up a teaser on their facebook page indicating they are about to come out with a taller model. No idea on time frame but.... it might be worth the wait.


----------



## GakiShiga (Jun 26, 2020)

Yea either R. imitator or O. pumilio “Bastimentos” are my two choices to narrow down. Also availability will be a secondary factor. I am definitely not in a hurry. I had no plan on buying frogs for many months to come. I am returning to the hobby after about 10 years off. So most of my time is spent catching up on taxonomy and changes in husbandry. Relearning all of the plant species is another side track i have been in too.


----------



## Fishtank100 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have the Amazonia model and I like it the sliding door sticks but once you get used to the doors it’s no big deal. Seems pretty fry proof as well. I feel for the price it’s not bad you get the light and fans with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frog_Cello (4 mo ago)

minorhero said:


> I own one, just got it a week or so ago. It is my first vivarium and I am on the fence concerning it. On the one hand it is the only ready made dart frog vivarium you can buy in the USA at the moment. (Homepage of NEHERP: Your One Stop Vivarium Shop! | Bioactive Terrarium Supply Store, Plant Specialist, Designer, and Manufacturer advertises custom made vivariums but I don't know anything about them or their prices since they are not making them at the moment due to the pandemic) On the other hand there is a lot of plastic in the Insitu's construction. You pay 50 dollars for shipping so if you buy the "plus" model as I did then the real cost of getting the tank to your door is almost 300 dollars. That's a lot of money for a tank that frankly has a bit of flimsy feeling top and bottom. It's also not as big as they advertise on their website. They say its 22.25x17.5 but its actually 21.5x16.75 (they are measuring the plastic base which is wider then the glass portion).
> 
> It does have a lot of ventilation options built in though and you can easily close off ones you don't need... and if you buy the 'plus' version there is a spot to add an unobtrusive fan if you want it.
> 
> ...


How thick is the Insitu glass?


----------

